
A New California Privacy Law Could Affect Every U.S. Business–Will You Be Ready? - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/allbusiness/2019/09/07/california-consumer-privacy-act-could-affect-your-business/
======
remotecool
It's not a federal regulation, so I'm still not sure how they will go after
businesses not in California.

The result will be businesses leaving california.

Recommending a business get an office and hire multiple people for the sole
purpose of dealing with these draconian regulations is ridiculous.

